# Shop selling second hand goods.



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

I live in Viana do Castelo and am looking for a shop in the area that sells used furnishings and appliances. Any ideas?


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello Ukkram, yes, there is a shop called Porque on Estrada da Papinata. However, it never seems to be open! I have tried several times. There is a mobile phone number on the shop door so you may be able to arrange with the owner.

I would be glad to hear more about your experience with SEF in Viana since I have just obtained my registo and hope to obtain PR in due course.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi Vianina. We have left Viana do Castelo and now live in the UK. The only person that can speak English at SEF is Vitor. He is a senior official in a back office so you would need to ask for him. He is very friendly and helpful.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks, Ukkram. Hope things are going well for you in the UK.


----------



## Clairefarrimond (Jan 30, 2020)

Ukkram, if I may I would like to tap your experience of accountants since you mentioned on another thread that you found a good one. Was that someone local to Viana?


----------

